

Super Mario Melodies (2011) - kanamekun
http://www.losdoggies.com/archives/1302

======
Patrick_Devine
I (somewhat recently) taught myself how to play the piano solely by playing
Mario songs. There's a pretty decent easy piano book which goes through the
entire canon.

Here's a link to the book on Amazon: [http://www.amazon.com/Super-Mario-
Series-Piano-Easy/dp/07390...](http://www.amazon.com/Super-Mario-Series-Piano-
Easy/dp/0739083236/ref=sr_1_1?ie=UTF8&qid=1376166832&sr=8-1&keywords=mario+piano)

~~~
nostromo
I bought Synthesia and a decent keyboard a while back for this very reason.

eg:
[https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=bxbNtOfM-n0](https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=bxbNtOfM-n0)

------
eddieroger
So the power up sound is a sped-up version of the level end tune? That's cool.
I knew Nintendo did a lot of tricky things to make the most out of those
cartridges, but for some reason this one strikes me as particularly clever -
even more than the cloud/bushes.

~~~
reedlaw
Not exactly. It follows the same chord progression. And the article makes no
reference to the technical aspects of Mario music.

------
chaosmachine
Here's a cached copy:
[http://www.losdoggies.com.nyud.net:8080/archives/1302](http://www.losdoggies.com.nyud.net:8080/archives/1302)

------
mproud
Do not forget Mario Piano
([http://www.mariopiano.com](http://www.mariopiano.com)) which has most of the
same, including written score.

------
memset
This is too cool.

Aside: what is that neat flash package used to play and display the notation?
For example, when you hover over the "1-up melody" notation, each note plays.

Or the "play slow" feature of the "Jump" music's glissando?

------
pit
Los Doggies is an awesome band. Buy their music:
[http://losdoggies.bandcamp.com](http://losdoggies.bandcamp.com), and come see
them if you're ever in the Hudson Valley!

------
ryen
Heres a full version on Synthesia
[https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=KTz94crRC6g](https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=KTz94crRC6g)

